# Koda wears his Harness



## Shortpig (Feb 15, 2011)

Koda isn't liking the concept of being a driving horse. Ok so work is not part of his plans for the future. Life was so good just hangin with Dad everyday, no responsibilities. Then the shock hit. First he has to travel in the trailer alone all the way to Elma. Then he has to listen to his sister bragging about what a great driving horse she is and how happy she was to leave him behind. Why oh why did he have to follow her?

So after getting settled in and learning what life is like on his own. He had to put on this aweful piece of leather, then they stick this cold hard thing in his mouth. From what Dorothy said the Crupper was very upsetting. Hello nothing goes under the tail.

So here he is, enjoy the pictures.



























I can't put into words how much I appreciate Dorothy taking this boy on. If anyone can get him hitched and driving I know it is Dorothy.


----------



## jleonard (Feb 15, 2011)

Poor boy, he does look rather disgruntled in that first picture



I'm sure once he realizes he can brag to his sister about what he's getting to do he will have a whole new outlook on this process


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow, that round pen has really filled up with water since I was there a couple of weekends ago!

Lolli says, "Don't feel bad, Koda... not everyone gets it right away like I did!"





I think he looks handsome in harness!





Daryl


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Feb 16, 2011)

If my lot are anything to go by, the fact that the round pen has puddles and potential mud in it is a plus!!

He'll get used to the idea, never fear, and once he realises all the extra fuss and attention being in harness brings he'll learn to love it.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 16, 2011)

No wonder you all in the NW have synthetic harnesses with all that mud!






Although other places in Wisconsin can have mud, we have sand here!



Other than having to watch for sand colic and be diligent about monthly psyllium treatments, the sand is great! If we get a hard rain, it is GONE in an hour or so!

Myrna


----------



## R Whiteman (Feb 16, 2011)

No wonder you all in the NW have synthetic harnesses with all that mud!



:

Mud?? What mud?? Oh, that. We had several "showers" yesterday that had over an inch in a few minutes. That has been the story of our winter. I soooooo want a covered arena. Rain pants just aren't cutting it.


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 16, 2011)

Mud is a mainstay here. They run and play in it and the rain. Then they come in at night to dry out. They have grown up in it and love to roll in it. I give them time to dry their feet out and life is good. We really appreciate the dry days and make the most of them.

Koda is used to the mud and standing water. Once his training is done he will drive thru anything.

This is why 200 people here fall off their bikes and drown each year.


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 16, 2011)

Shortpig said:


> This is why 200 people here fall off their bikes and drown each year.








And here...it is sunny, 39 degrees and climbing, melting snow, mostly dry gravel driveway, a little bit muddy paddock, with wispy clouds in the sky!





(Why am I sitting at the computer?



)


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 16, 2011)

Bahhhh!!! HUMBUG!!!!! (where's that smiley that gives a raspberry?) I would LOVE a little mud (and Myrna, I don't even want to discuss my level of jealousy over your conditions) I'm still looking at 4 feet of snow, ice in the driveway and a long long road to anything resembling spring





Oh and Koda looks great in harness, poor boy wasn't ready to give up his free and easy teenage life. lol Welcome to adult hood little man, every one has to work at something (besides being handsome lol)


----------



## Shari (Feb 16, 2011)

You have heard the term, "liquid Sunshine" right? And Moss grows all over the tree,not just the north side. LOL

Have to say that is why I went with a Zilco back then.

Koda looks really good in harness Marie!! He'll figure it out in time. VBG


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't want it to seem like Koda is not smart. He is very smart and learns quickly. He just has trust issues after the trauma of his gelding procedure. He is very very sweet and so wants to please and do it right.

As soon as he builds his confidence he will do great.

Right now two of Jimmy's sons are in training so he has to be as good as his brother Chip and sister [email protected]


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 16, 2011)

Finally, good pictures of Koda! He really is a nice looking boy and if he's anything like his brother he's a good mover, too. Harness training is a big adjustment but he'll catch up fast and be so proud of himself when he figures out how to be a big kid like his sister.



Can't wait to see more progress pictures!



RhineStone said:


> No wonder you all in the NW have synthetic harnesses with all that mud!


Oh, I have a picture I need to post when I get home. You aren't kidding!



Shortpig said:


> Mud is a mainstay here. They run and play in it and the rain. Then they come in at night to dry out. They have grown up in it and love to roll in it. I give them time to dry their feet out and life is good. We really appreciate the dry days and make the most of them.


Yep- live in a rainforest, learn to get wet!



Both my boys love to stand out in the rain like complete dorks and get soaked from nose to tail. Then they roll in the mud, which of course sticks to that wet coat like anything. Bleah! It can take them days to dry out, by which time it's raining again. Ugh. There are times I'd kill for nice dry snow.





Leia


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 16, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> There are times I'd kill for nice dry snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, well right now I feel like I could kill _because_ of it.


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 16, 2011)

We Are a tough group here in the Pacific NW. You can't carry feed and an umbrella at the same time. This is why we have so many beautiful flowers and everything is green

Koda is going to show his sibs how to move. One of these days I will get a video of him trottin and flagging his tail. He does think he's all that and more. [email protected]


----------



## Helicopter (Feb 18, 2011)

What a handsome boy. He probably thinks he can get by on his looks alone and shouldn't be required to work for his tucker..


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 19, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> RhineStone said:
> 
> 
> > No wonder you all in the NW have synthetic harnesses with all that mud!
> ...








I love spring in the NW!





Leia


----------



## Shortpig (Feb 23, 2011)

Koda is progressing in his training. Yesterday he worked in the poles and learned if you fidget they touch you but if you stand still they don't. Of course he will do just about anything it seems for Squeezy Buns. That's my boy. Will work for food. He even let Dorothy put that God Awful Crupper on without previous issues. He got to watch his Big Sister driving on Saturday and stayed totally focused on that



. He was a little worrisome for him at first but then he just settled down and watched the show. I was explaining to him what was going on the whole time and that he could do it better with time. I'm sure that made him feel much better about the whole process.





I'm excited for him as he needed a job to do. He will be good at it and if he moves in cart like he normally moves he will possibly be in single pleasure classes.





He does like to prance and show off like his Sire.

Sorry I don't have any pictures yet to post. I'm sure there will be some in the future.


----------



## jegray21 (Feb 23, 2011)

So handsome!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 23, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> It can take them days to dry out, by which time it's raining again. Ugh. There are times I'd kill for nice dry snow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the truth! My big mare has a very full mane that frequently has an algea smell to it. Drives me nuts!

Koda is VERY handsome. I need to find our more about the training options we have in this area.


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 9, 2011)

I just wanted to give an update on Koda and his progress. Duckie did so great with her training. As for Koda he has issues. Things scare him. I will say in one area he is the same as Duckie. He thought the pigs down the road would be his best friends. Not the case they ran away from him. Poor guy. That he couldn't understand.

Dorothy is giving it her best and continues to work with him. She is hoping he will soon trust her enough to concentrate on learning instead of will he get hurt if he does this. It seems he lacks self confidence. I knew he had these issues. He trusts me with his life but after the horror of his gelding procedure he has had huge issues and really doesn't like anyone hovering around the back side. He is very special to me and if he can't be a driving horse he will have a permanent job being his Dad's best friend.

He now has a best friend that he plays with in the pasture. That is good. Duckie doesn't play with him so he has found someone who will.

He is so cute in harness but for some horses driving just isn't in their future. Koda might be one of those.


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 9, 2011)

> but after the horror of his gelding procedure he has had huge issues


Just curious...I must of missed a post? Did he awaken during the procedure or something...not enough sedative...infections?? You have me very curious.


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 9, 2011)

How wonderful that you are committed to him to love him no matter what!


----------



## Sue_C. (Mar 9, 2011)

> but after the horror of his gelding procedure he has had huge issues


Just curious...I must of missed a post? Did he awaken during the procedure or something...not enough sedative...infections?? You have me very curious.







> He is so cute in harness but for some horses driving just isn't in their future. Koda might be one of those.


That could be the truth for sure. I had one awesome little four year old gelding here a few years ago that just couldn't get over his fears...broke my heart to have to tell his owner that I didn't think he would ever be a safe driving horse. I tried no blinders, kant see backs, and full blinders, nothing mad a difference. He would just turn into an all-out terror-driven maniacal menace...he almost went through my 2X6 driving ring boards once before I could stop him. Never seen anything like it...ever. In his case, we attributed it to his upbringing...or lack of it, as he had been in a terrible-terrible place for his first two years, until the SPCA and Police stepped in to save him and the remaining starving horses. We just don't KNOW the boogie-man in their heads.


----------



## susanne (Mar 9, 2011)

Perhaps, if he's not meant to be a driving horse, you could get him an adaptive walking harness from Chimacum

http://www.chimacumtack.com/miniaturehorsetack/miniaturehorseharness.html

That way he can still look cute in harness AND he can take care of you, his Mom, into your dotage. (Not that that is anytime soon!)


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 9, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> Just curious...I must of missed a post? Did he awaken during the procedure or something...not enough sedative...infections?? You have me very curious.


They gave him all the drugs they could and he wouldn't go down. They had to take him down while he fought. I wasn't there. I know he felt it and 3 Yes later has trust issues.

The good news is after posting this morning I learned yesterday he was a star.


----------



## Shortpig (Mar 9, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> Just curious...I must of missed a post? Did he awaken during the procedure or something...not enough sedative...infections?? You have me very curious.


They gave him all the drugs they could and he wouldn't go down. They had to take him down while he fought. I wasn't there. I know he felt it and 3 Yes later has trust issues.

The good news is after posting this morning I learned yesterday he was a star.


----------

